# Assign #23 Lines



## Nikon Fan (Sep 26, 2005)

This weeks assignment is lines...be creative with it...could be actual lines of people all the way to abstracts w/lines in them. As always please only use new photos, and a new assignment will be posted next Monday so try and have them done by then but feel free to post after as well.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 27, 2005)

Weeellllll..... somehow...... (????)


----------



## EVPohovich (Sep 27, 2005)

How's this for lines?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 27, 2005)

Awesome!!! I would frame it and hang it on my ceiling where the fan should be


----------



## Meysha (Sep 27, 2005)

EVPohovich That is unreal! I love it!

And LaFoto I LOOOVE the black and white you chose. It looks very very mysterious!


----------



## NatsTheScarecrow (Sep 28, 2005)

I must admit this isn't a new photo, but it fit the theme so well and I love it so mcuh that I had to put it up.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 28, 2005)

Went around the house (nasty weather outside today  ) and looked for anything that only remotely looked like or presented some lines. Some of the following are "just found", some are arranged for the Assignment:





Light-lines - three different exposures





Children's book lines (these books are MINE, though  )





File lines (and colours )





Metal shelf lines





Chair seat lines





Gel pen lines (and colours )





Several attempts of capturing clothes lines with a line of pegs


----------



## 'Daniel' (Sep 28, 2005)

Hoorah, first one of these I've done.  I'm stuck inside because of rain.


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 29, 2005)

Love all these shots, especially the one with the fan. Here's mine, an abstract of my dining room chairs with the blinds as a background...

Brand new, just took it a little while ago.


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 29, 2005)

EVPohovich said:
			
		

> How's this for lines?


 
i like that. alot.  very nice capture.


----------



## Meysha (Sep 29, 2005)

Ok here's my cop-out shot of trees. cropped strangely, and spun around to a strange side-ways angle. Well it looks strange to me because I know what the tree should look like. This is actually a huuuuge tree that's in our backyard. But I think I'd need a big fisheye to get the whole thing in the frame. 

Quality is a bit dodgy coz I was using my new 50mm and forgot to step it down... and I also used the manual focus for the first time. So all in all, not the best possible photo from this lens. :-( Ah well. I've learnt what not to do.


----------



## JEFFB (Sep 29, 2005)

As has been stated before there are alot of very nice and interesting "line" pics up in this thread. Well done everyone. 

So, here's my entry. I took this the other day, not with the intention of using it in the thread. I wasn't sure what to use it for, because it was a very cloudy day, so other than the subject, the rest was pretty plain white. So, I opened PS and played wiht the sky some to try and make the pic a little more interesting.


----------



## jadin (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## uberben (Oct 3, 2005)

jadin said:
			
		

>



Do you live in duluth?  I was just up there this past weekend taking pics in duluth on friday and all they way up the shore the rest of the weekend.  Nice pic of the Aerial Bridge.


----------



## jadin (Oct 3, 2005)

Sure do!

The one below is a lot better, but I didn't take it for this week's challenge.

http://www.pepper-land.net/photos/Dsc_0629.html


----------



## David A (Oct 3, 2005)

Not new...but they fit...


----------



## uberben (Oct 5, 2005)

jadin said:
			
		

> Sure do!
> 
> The one below is a lot better, but I didn't take it for this week's challenge.
> 
> http://www.pepper-land.net/photos/Dsc_0629.html



WOW is all I can say about that pic you linked me too.  Great job!!! :hail:


----------



## jadin (Oct 5, 2005)

Ty, I appreciate that! :blushing:


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 18, 2005)

I have one more contribution to make to this assignment, though it may be late, but I saw this and took this on Sunday:


----------



## jeroen (Oct 18, 2005)

jadin said:
			
		

> Sure do!
> 
> The one below is a lot better, but I didn't take it for this week's challenge.
> 
> http://www.pepper-land.net/photos/Dsc_0629.html



Wow... I love that one!

Anyway, here are some lines. Just posted it in theme/phototakenoutofyourwindow when I found this week's challenge.


----------



## CrazyAva (Oct 20, 2005)

I am really bad, I always see the assignments and take pictures for them but never post my images!  I shot this image for this assignment but ended up posting it in the music theme thread first


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

